# Please, point me at some likely prospects....



## Melissa58275 (Apr 14, 2014)

I fear that the advice I'm looking for is going to put me in that class of naive (not to say completely clueless) posters who are looking for Shangra-la and, worse, expect someone to tell them exactly where it is. But honestly, I have done and am doing my homework. I know no place is perfect. I'm just a bit discouraged that after a year of pre-travel research and 6 months of travel I'm still feeling pretty overwhelmed and undecided. 

Quick background: I retired from my Wash. DC job at the end of 2014. Have been in Europe (Germany, Spain, Southern France, now Sicily) since Feb. (yes legally...I have a one year freelancer visa from Germany). I've been testing my interest in an expat life and exploring to get a feel for what kind of place I'd like to live in in what I call Phase I. I've done a LOT of reading and researching and I understand the visa issues involved. In another few months I'll need to make a decision about where to apply for a non-lucrative type visa for Phase II, a longer-term stay in one place or another. I'll aim for a one-year lease on someplace and again see how I like it. I know that where I choose isn't necessarily where I'll end up "permanently", but I hope to make a good enough choice that it's a decent possibility. 

I am pretty sure that it will be in Spain. I like the climate, the people, the language...and with some exceptions, the food. Economically, it's a good move for me (no need to work and the dollar is strong). And the visa requirements, etc. are, though not simple, doable.

But where? My travels in the past six months, have taught me that some of my initial assumptions about my life-style preferences were wrong...or at least not nearly as strong as I thought. I started out thinking I'm a city person, largely because I like people around, don't especially mind noise and tourists, and prefer nearby creature comforts...things like a place for monthly pedicure and a good hair stylist, restaurants, cafes, shopping within walking distance, a comfortable home with a well-equipped modern kitchen and ready availability of a good bakery, butcher shop and suppliers of fish, fresh fruits and vegetables. 

But after spending most of my traveling time based in cities of one size or another (Valencia; Montpellier, France; Mainz, Germany; Siracusa, Italy) and visiting others (Madrid, Barcelona, Catania, Frankfurt) I've realized that when I take trips out of the cities to smaller towns in the countryside, it makes me happy. And when I'm someplace high up, with a bit of greenery and views of cliffs and sea, my heart soars. 

So, now I'm trying to come up with a short list of places to explore in the hope that they will strike the right balance: Big enough, prosperous (touristy?) enough to meet most of my creature-comfort desires (or possibly close enough to a big city that I could just make regular visits to for shopping, manicures, haircuts, etc.?) Not so urban that I can't find a place to live with nearby greenery and a view of the sea that's not just a big beach. And hopefully, still close enough to a major airport for me to fairly easily get back to the US or to other European destinations with relative ease and not so expensive that I can't possibly afford to rent (1000 euros a month, give or take?) and possibly, eventually buy. I don't care about access to "American" foods or other products and I'm ambivalent about a large expat community. Yes, it would be nice to have some English-speaking acquaintances nearby, particularly if we found we had other interests in common, but I do want to integrate into the Spanish community (taking language lessons already).

So where should I focus my research/explorations now? Nerja? towns near Xabia? Somewhere on Mallorca? I'd seriously think about Galicia, but sun and warmth are important too. I need to be able to comfortably walk outdoors through most or all of the year. I have an apartment booked for the month of Sept. in Malaga (old city center) ...anyplace around there that isn't a condo canyon that might fit the bill and is worth visiting and exploring?

Please, I'd really appreciate your thoughts and suggestions. Melissa


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Melissa58275 said:


> I fear that the advice I'm looking for is going to put me in that class of naive (not to say completely clueless) posters who are looking for Shangra-la and, worse, expect someone to tell them exactly where it is. But honestly, I have done and am doing my homework. I know no place is perfect. I'm just a bit discouraged that after a year of pre-travel research and 6 months of travel I'm still feeling pretty overwhelmed and undecided.
> 
> Quick background: I retired from my Wash. DC job at the end of 2014. Have been in Europe (Germany, Spain, Southern France, now Sicily) since Feb. (yes legally...I have a one year freelancer visa from Germany). I've been testing my interest in an expat life and exploring to get a feel for what kind of place I'd like to live in in what I call Phase I. I've done a LOT of reading and researching and I understand the visa issues involved. In another few months I'll need to make a decision about where to apply for a non-lucrative type visa for Phase II, a longer-term stay in one place or another. I'll aim for a one-year lease on someplace and again see how I like it. I know that where I choose isn't necessarily where I'll end up "permanently", but I hope to make a good enough choice that it's a decent possibility.
> 
> ...


Bilbao is a very manageable city meaning you can walk to many places, there is an underground train system and a tram line. It's a city so you can get what you need there more or less. The food is high quality and there are art galleries, theatre although not a lot of original version cinema.
The countryside around and in neighbouring Cantabria and the Basque part of France is beautiful.
There is not a large English speaking community there, but there are of course people from the UK and the States


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2015)

Have you considered somewhere near Denia? This is a sophisticated coastal town with a working port not far from Javea. Go inland a few kilometres and you have a selection of mountain villages, each with their own character but all within 20 minutes drive of "civilisation". The area is incredibly green and stunningly beautiful. It is equidistant between two airports -Valencia and Alicante. There are expats but the area has a strongly Spanish/Valenciano culture. As regards housing Denia, as with all the coastal towns, can be pricy because in season they attract tourists but go a very few kilometres inland and prices plummet. From what you say it would be well worth your investing a few days in an exploration of this area, known generally as the Marina Alta.


----------



## Melissa58275 (Apr 14, 2014)

Thanks folks. Meal, the Marina Alta area sounds very promising. I'll do some research and see if I can get there for at least a quick look sometime in the next month. 

Pesky Wesky...everything I've heard about the north coast of Spain is that it's lovely, but wet. Frankly, it seems like a great place to spend the summer months, but I don't think I'd be happy with the number of rainy days during the rest of the year. Not much point in having great scenery around you, if you don't go out in it!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Melissa58275 said:


> Thanks folks. Meal, the Marina Alta area sounds very promising. I'll do some research and see if I can get there for at least a quick look sometime in the next month.
> 
> Pesky Wesky...everything I've heard about the north coast of Spain is that it's lovely, but wet. Frankly, it seems like a great place to spend the summer months, but I don't think I'd be happy with the number of rainy days during the rest of the year. Not much point in having great scenery around you, if you don't go out in it!


Yes, the weather can be wet, but I think the same as you about the heat which is why the south doesn't really appeal to me. If it's too hot to go out walking (in my estimation) I wouldn't want to live there. Also the type of countryside is less attractive to me; much is dry and barren. Obviously not all the places are like that, so looking around I could probably find somewhere to suit me in the south, and you in the north

You could also think about the Madrid area like Torrelodones, Manzanares El Real, Villanueva del Pardillo, Cobeña...


----------



## Williams2 (Sep 15, 2013)

Melissa58275 said:


> Thanks folks. Meal, the Marina Alta area sounds very promising. I'll do some research and see if I can get there for at least a quick look sometime in the next month.
> 
> Pesky Wesky...everything I've heard about the north coast of Spain is that it's lovely, but wet. Frankly, it seems like a great place to spend the summer months, but I don't think I'd be happy with the number of rainy days during the rest of the year. Not much point in having great scenery around you, if you don't go out in it!


I shouldn't be put off by the rain, as I've counted the number of rainy days in my
part of northern Spain, over the winter and it's no more than what I had in Southern 
England before the move to Asturias.

Although for me I hate the heat and humidity of southern Spain during the summer
months and therefore - I would find myself cocooned in air conditioned Apartments
and air conditioned indoor Shopping precincts; as it's too darned hot to get out
and about to enjoy the scenery anyway - except from the relative comfort of
an air conditioned car.

Although I've come across some Expats who rent in Asturias, Cantabria and even
the Bilbao area of Northern Spain in the summer months and then go back to
their other rented or owned apartment in Southern Spain in the winter months.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Whilst you are in Málaga I think you should definitely check out Nerja, and at the same time Frigiliana (well no, that's impossible but maybe an overnight stay in Nerja and do the two). Frigiliana is a very pretty village, popular with artists, a few km from Nerja and many properties there have wonderful views of the mountains and down to the sea. It's touristy but in a good way (no lager louts or stag/hen parties) and most of the tourists just visit during the daytime so it is much quieter at night. There are plenty of restaurants there and enough shops for everyday needs but you are close enough to Nerja which has many more shops, hairdressers, beauty salons, concerts at the cultural centre, etc.


----------



## Melissa58275 (Apr 14, 2014)

Williams2 said:


> Although I've come across some Expats who rent in Asturias, Cantabria and eventhe Bilbao area of Northern Spain in the summer months and then go back totheir other rented or owned apartment in Southern Spain in the winter months.


Now THAT sounds like the perfect solution to me! Though I guess I've assumed it might be too costly an option!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Lynn R said:


> Whilst you are in Málaga I think you should definitely check out Nerja, and at the same time Frigiliana (well no, that's impossible but maybe an overnight stay in Nerja and do the two). Frigiliana is a very pretty village, popular with artists, a few km from Nerja and many properties there have wonderful views of the mountains and down to the sea. It's touristy but in a good way (no lager louts or stag/hen parties) and most of the tourists just visit during the daytime so it is much quieter at night. There are plenty of restaurants there and enough shops for everyday needs but you are close enough to Nerja which has many more shops, hairdressers, beauty salons, concerts at the cultural centre, etc.


I know it's a very personal choice, but I wouldn't be able to cope with the weather in Nerja. I was there in August a few years ago and never again. My daughter will be going in a few days time with some mates so I was just looking up the weather 
maximums of @ 30º
minimums some nights of 27º !!


----------



## Elyles (Aug 30, 2012)

We live in the foothills of the Pyrenees for a few reasons. We are only a few hours out of Madrid or Barcelona by AVE. we have no need


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Pesky Wesky said:


> I know it's a very personal choice, but I wouldn't be able to cope with the weather in Nerja. I was there in August a few years ago and never again. My daughter will be going in a few days time with some mates so I was just looking up the weather
> maximums of @ 30º
> minimums some nights of 27º !!


Very similar where I live, but I'm surviving, even without aircoon! It's the humidity in August which I don't like, but I imagine Frigiliana, being at considerably hiigher altitude, may have less of a problem. On the minus side, it's likely to be colder than on the coast in the winter so proper heating (a woodburning or pellet stove, ideally) is a must.

I can't think of anywhere in Spain that has perfect weather all year round. The Canary Islands, maybe, although I've seen enough reports of violent storms and floods there to make me doubt even that.


----------



## Elyles (Aug 30, 2012)

Damn iPad too touch sensitive. Anyway, also an hour or so from Zaragoza. The weather here is pleasant most of the year with four actual seasons. It sometimes but not always snows in the enter and rarely attains 0 degrees. We live in Jaca, a 2000 year old Park City Utah where there are normally 12000 people and spectacular views. Cost of living relatively low. Our flat is walking distance to everything. Actually your choice is personal. Most Brits like the expat communities down south but we prefer being away from expat communities, exposed to the true culture more. There is a community of expat Brits residing near here and my better half has coffee with some of them to get her weekly English fix. We are enrolled in classes similar to ESL to better our Spanish for free by the ArGon government. Yadda Yadira. We love it. Of course, we moved here from mountains in Wyoming, near Park City, Utah.


----------



## Elyles (Aug 30, 2012)

Rarely if ever humid here. The trick in the summer is to have fans and shut the blinds when it warms up., it rarely attains 90 deg. U.S. either. New are very comfortable living here without an auto any more. Public transportation is inexpensive for people on pensions.


----------



## Melissa58275 (Apr 14, 2014)

Pesky Wesky said:


> I know it's a very personal choice, but I wouldn't be able to cope with the weather in Nerja. I was there in August a few years ago and never again. My daughter will be going in a few days time with some mates so I was just looking up the weather
> maximums of @ 30º
> minimums some nights of 27º !!


 PeskyWesky, I could turn out to be wrong about this but my experiments so far, seem to indicated that I can tolerate the heat pretty well, especially if I'm high enough for a breeze or can guarantee a dip in the sea each day! I've been in Siracusa, sicily, for the past two weeks where the temperatures have climbed over 40 degrees several days. That WAS too hot. But most days the high seems to be in the mid to low 30s and that's been just fine. I'll spend Sept. in Malaga...not the hottest month...but still likely to be steamy enough to give me an idea of what summer would be like. And although it's a big city....I didn't find Madrid in July (with its lower humidity) to be oppressive at all. In fact, I was astonished at how much the apparent temperature dropped from a spot in the direct sun to a spot under the shade of a tree or building. Provided I was in the shade, I thought a temperature of 31 degrees was perfect!


----------



## raynard (Nov 26, 2014)

Lynn R said:


> Whilst you are in Málaga I think you should definitely check out Nerja, and at the same time Frigiliana (well no, that's impossible but maybe an overnight stay in Nerja and do the two). Frigiliana is a very pretty village, popular with artists, a few km from Nerja and many properties there have wonderful views of the mountains and down to the sea. It's touristy but in a good way (no lager louts or stag/hen parties) and most of the tourists just visit during the daytime so it is much quieter at night. There are plenty of restaurants there and enough shops for everyday needs but you are close enough to Nerja which has many more shops, hairdressers, beauty salons, concerts at the cultural centre, etc.


 
Try Torrox pueblo. much better than commercialised Frigiliana ,and Torrox has the best weather in europe.but i am biased.


----------



## Williams2 (Sep 15, 2013)

Elyles said:


> Damn iPad too touch sensitive. Anyway, also an hour or so from Zaragoza. The weather here is pleasant most of the year with four actual seasons. It sometimes but not always snows in the enter and rarely attains 0 degrees. We live in Jaca, a 2000 year old Park City Utah where there are normally 12000 people and spectacular views. Cost of living relatively low. Our flat is walking distance to everything. Actually your choice is personal. Most Brits like the expat communities down south but we prefer being away from expat communities, exposed to the true culture more. There is a community of expat Brits residing near here and my better half has coffee with some of them to get her weekly English fix. We are enrolled in classes similar to ESL to better our Spanish for free by the ArGon government. Yadda Yadira. We love it. Of course, we moved here from mountains in Wyoming, near Park City, Utah.


I don't think Zaragoza would ever appeal to me - as there's nothing of note to
see for miles upon miles upon miles around Zaragoza.
It suffered terribly during the French occupation of Spain in the Napoleonic Wars,
with many of the old buildings dating back to that time & before, being riddled with
bullet holes ( or should I say musket ball holes ) and cannon ball ricochets.
As the Spaniards held out - on their own - in a number of terrible sieges and it's
not for nothing that Zaragoza is known as the Stalingrad of the Napoleonic Wars.

The Pyrenees on the other hand is lovely.


----------



## Melissa58275 (Apr 14, 2014)

Elyles said:


> The trick in the summer is to have fans and shut the blinds


 I've been somewhat surprised that few of the hotel rooms or apartments I've rented (or seen in real estate or AirBNB listings) have ceiling fans. I've spent most of my adult life in the Washington DC area, where it is hot and humid in the summer and couldn't have lived without a ceiling fan is pretty much every room. Perhaps I've just been unlucky in my choices? With electricity costs so high, you'd think hotels, for example, would definitely install fans!


----------



## Williams2 (Sep 15, 2013)

Melissa58275 said:


> I've been somewhat surprised that few of the hotel rooms or apartments I've rented (or seen in real estate or AirBNB listings) have ceiling fans. I've spent most of my adult life in the Washington DC area, where it is hot and humid in the summer and couldn't have lived without a ceiling fan is pretty much every room. Perhaps I've just been unlucky in my choices? With electricity costs so high, you'd think hotels, for example, would definitely install fans!


Ceiling Fans ? that went out with the Ark didn't it ? - in fact I'm sure it's last big
screen appearance was in the film Casablanca starring Humphrey Bogart. Lol.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

raynard said:


> Try Torrox pueblo. much better than commercialised Frigiliana ,and Torrox has the best weather in europe.but i am biased.


For some reason, and I could not for the life of me tell you why, I have never "taken" to Torrox pueblo. And I really don't like Torrox Costa at all, all those apartment blocks, as much German signage on restaurants, etc. as there is Spanish, the promenade has little greenery along it and the beach is (IMO) not very nice.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Williams2 said:


> I don't think Zaragoza would ever appeal to me - as there's nothing of note to
> see for miles upon miles upon miles around Zaragoza.
> It suffered terribly during the French occupation of Spain in the Napoleonic Wars,
> with many of the old buildings dating back to that time & before, being riddled with
> ...


I went there once for a short break and liked the city well enough for a couple of days (and yes, the bulding we stayed in, a historic buiding converted into apartments, did have bullet holes on the outside, but I thought the landscape all around Zaragoza was awful, very flat and barren with nothing to be seen for miles.


----------



## Madliz (Feb 4, 2011)

If I won the lottery, I would have a home in Málaga to spend nine months of the year, and rent somewhere in Cantabria for June-August. The ideal, I suppose, would be to do a house exchange with a family up north who wanted to go the other way!

For Spanish climate information, I like this one. It has monthly averages for all the regions of Spain as well as London temperatures for comparison, with a description of the changes as the months pass.

Montly Climate Maps for Spain and Canary Islands

Here in Madrid we have proper seasons, so my swimming pool freezes over every winter.
My daughter in Málaga had a low of 27.2ºC last night. It pays to do one's research as the weather here is very varied!


----------



## Williams2 (Sep 15, 2013)

Lynn R said:


> I went there once for a short break and liked the city well enough for a couple of days (and yes, the bulding we stayed in,*a historic buiding converted into apartments, did have bullet holes on the outside, but I thought the landscape all around Zaragoza was awful, very flat and barren with nothing to be seen for miles*.


Which makes you wonder - who were the besiegers and who were the besieged ?
Bearing in mind that Boney ( Napoleon ) preferred he's troops to live off the land.
No doubt he's armies were able to call on supplies - although those same supply
wagons, would have been ambushed by the notorious Spanish partisans.


----------



## raynard (Nov 26, 2014)

Lynn R said:


> For some reason, and I could not for the life of me tell you why, I have never "taken" to Torrox pueblo. And I really don't like Torrox Costa at all, all those apartment blocks, as much German signage on restaurants, etc. as there is Spanish, the promenade has little greenery along it and the beach is (IMO) not very nice.


i agree Torrox costa is not up to much compared to Nerja.But i think Torrox Pueblo is far better than Frigiliana ,more honest and a lot better value for bars,restraunts,and property.


----------



## Melissa58275 (Apr 14, 2014)

Williams2 said:


> Ceiling Fans ? that went out with the Ark didn't it ? - in fact I'm sure it's last big
> screen appearance was in the film Casablanca starring Humphrey Bogart. Lol.


Really? People don't use them here? In the states, ceiling fans remain quite popular in homes where there's any amount of heat in the summer. And they make a lot of sense...lowering the perceived temperature with much less expenditure of energy and money than air con. I can keep my air con a good 5 degrees higher with them going than without them.


----------



## Madliz (Feb 4, 2011)

Melissa58275 said:


> Really? People don't use them here? In the states, ceiling fans remain quite popular in homes where there's any amount of heat in the summer. And they make a lot of sense...lowering the perceived temperature with much less expenditure of energy and money than air con. I can keep my air con a good 5 degrees higher with them going than without them.


Of course they use them here!

I have one over the sofa, one over my desk and one in every bedroom. They make such a difference. Sometimes aircon is needed to cool the rooms prior to bed and then the fan is all that's required.


----------



## Elyles (Aug 30, 2012)

We have one and more on the way


----------



## 213979 (Apr 11, 2013)

Melissa58275 said:


> Really? People don't use them here? In the states, ceiling fans remain quite popular in homes where there's any amount of heat in the summer. And they make a lot of sense...lowering the perceived temperature with much less expenditure of energy and money than air con. I can keep my air con a good 5 degrees higher with them going than without them.


I wanted one for my son's room because they say it helps lower the SIDS risk. My husband, a local, told me I was insane. I have never seen a ceiling fan in a house up here in the north.


----------



## Elyles (Aug 30, 2012)

Elenetx- after living in the Houston area for thirty years where we always had ceiling fans, (even outside on the porch), we moved to the mountains of Wyoming where we remodeled a 100 yr old home without AC and put them in every room. Now remodeling a flat here in Jaca in the North, doing the same


----------



## Melissa58275 (Apr 14, 2014)

Madliz said:


> Of course they use them here!


Glad to hear it!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Madliz said:


> If I won the lottery, I would have a home in Málaga to spend nine months of the year, and rent somewhere in Cantabria for June-August. The ideal, I suppose, would be to do a house exchange with a family up north who wanted to go the other way!
> 
> For Spanish climate information, I like this one. It has monthly averages for all the regions of Spain as well as London temperatures for comparison, with a description of the changes as the months pass.
> 
> ...


I quite like the climate in "our" area because as you say we do get 4 seasons, although the length of those seasons is very variable and the intensity of them too. I've never known a summer like this one for example with solid highs for so long and evening temps staying high too, although I have lived through summers with much higher temperatures, and others that were much colder...
I suppose the drawback is the distance from the coast, but I'm more of a hillbilly than a beach bum myself


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Lynn R said:


> Very similar where I live, but I'm surviving, even without aircoon! It's the humidity in August which I don't like, but I imagine Frigiliana, being at considerably hiigher altitude, may have less of a problem. On the minus side, it's likely to be colder than on the coast in the winter so proper heating (a woodburning or pellet stove, ideally) is a must.
> 
> I can't think of anywhere in Spain that has perfect weather all year round. The Canary Islands, maybe, although I've seen enough reports of violent storms and floods there to make me doubt even that.


Yes, I think you're right; nowhere in Spain has perfect weather because the Canaries do get very violent storms which can wreck homes and cause havoc, even if it is only for a few days. However perect weather is a bit like the "Spanish Dream" inasmuch as does it really exist? I don't mind a bit of rain as long as it's not for days on end which it very rarely is here and I prefer cold (or coldish) weather for being out in the country. One thing I'm not so keen on though is the wind.

Here's a thread about the weather that mentions floods if anyone's interested
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp.../722986-winter-spain-warning.html#post6904434


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Melissa58275 said:


> PeskyWesky, I could turn out to be wrong about this but my experiments so far, seem to indicated that I can tolerate the heat pretty well, especially if I'm high enough for a breeze or can guarantee a dip in the sea each day! I've been in Siracusa, sicily, for the past two weeks where the temperatures have climbed over 40 degrees several days. That WAS too hot. But most days the high seems to be in the mid to low 30s and that's been just fine. I'll spend Sept. in Malaga...not the hottest month...but still likely to be steamy enough to give me an idea of what summer would be like. And although it's a big city....I didn't find Madrid in July (with its lower humidity) to be oppressive at all. In fact, I was astonished at how much the apparent temperature dropped from a spot in the direct sun to a spot under the shade of a tree or building. Provided I was in the shade, I thought a temperature of 31 degrees was perfect!


Yes, I tolerate Madrid temperatures well exactly because of what you say - the dry climate and that's exactly why I don't get on well in Valencia, Tarragona or Nerja. After living in the dry climate of Madrid for so long I don't tolerate humidity very well. So humidity is something to take into account if you're thinking about climate and also the height of a place is important


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Yes, I think you're right; nowhere in Spain has perfect weather because the Canaries do get very violent storms which can wreck homes and cause havoc, even if it is only for a few days. However perect weather is a bit like the "Spanish Dream" inasmuch as does it really exist? I don't mind a bit of rain as long as it's not for days on end which it very rarely is here and I prefer cold (or coldish) weather for being out in the country. One thing I'm not so keen on though is the wind.
> 
> Here's a thread about the weather that mentions floods if anyone's interested
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp.../722986-winter-spain-warning.html#post6904434


I guess all any of us can do is look for an area where the weather suits our personal taste for the greatest part of the year, then either put up with it for the time that it isn't so good, or go somewhere else during that time if we can afford to! Personally I dislike cold and wet weather (because that's what I lived with for 50 years of my life and hated it) more than I dislike hot weather. Not keen on humidity but we only get that for a few weeks a year.


----------



## GUAPACHICA (Jun 30, 2012)

Hi - I agree, re. ceiling fans! As a teenager I lived with my family in the then British Naval Base, in Singapore, for three years. Our houses were clad in wood, with large bamboo roller blinds which we could open or close over the 'window ' openings - which had no glass. Each spacious room had, also, a large bamboo ceiling fan, which would waft slowly round, all day and night! The air inside our home was therefore kept reasonably cool, even in the intense heat and high humidity of Singapore's climate! 

As for air conditioning, back in the mid sixties, in Singapore, that was encountered only in the most modern supermarkets and the most expensive of 'expat' apartment blocks in the city centre. However, we 'Naval' families preferred our fans, as we felt unpleasantly chilled when entering an air- conditioned shop - and absolutely fried upon re- entering the street! The contrast was just too great. 

As for ceiling fans 'having gone out with the Arc' - I've just spent a lovely evening on the terrace of my friends' newly refurbished bar, here in Cádiz, and was delighted to discover that they've installed two such fans, painted white, over the seating area, inside! I only popped in to pay, but their other clients seemed entirely comfortable with the arrangement. 
I only wish I could install such a fan in each of the rooms in my current flat, but as I rent it, only, I cannot do so. I am using a portable electric fan, right now, to cool my bedroom, but it doesn't have the same effect, at all - and I still dislike the 'chilly' feel of air- conditioning...!

BTW, our city temperature , earlier today, was 38C, dropping only to 36C by the time I ventured out, at around eight o'clock in the evening! Thankfully, it's predicted to be somewhat cooler, for all of next week - in the lower 30's...!

A swim at my nearest City centre beach, La Caleta ( as a means of cooling down), is not an option for me, in August, as both sand and sea are invisible beneath the writhing blanket of human bodies. It's really only bearable in the later evening, once this temporary population has headed home - and then it's really very pleasant to stroll along its length, usually accompanied by a welcome slight breeze! 

Saludos,
GC.


----------



## GUAPACHICA (Jun 30, 2012)

Madliz said:


> If I won the lottery, I would have a home in Málaga to spend nine months of the year, and rent somewhere in Cantabria for June-August. The ideal, I suppose, would be to do a house exchange with a family up north who wanted to go the other way!
> 
> For Spanish climate information, I like this one. It has monthly averages for all the regions of Spain as well as London temperatures for comparison, with a description of the changes as the months pass.
> 
> ...


Hi - thanks for this link! It's fascinating to see how the various coasts and inland areas differ in temperature, month by month. However, I wouldn't want any 'would- be' incomer to be misled, as I was, by the 'seemingly acceptable' Winter temps. of the Costa de la Luz...LOL!

So - here's my cautionary tale: Whilst researching potential new locations, from my then home in Asturias, I'd noted that on the TV 'weather forecasts', Cádiz, and the rest of this lovely SW Spanish coastline, did seem to enjoy both higher Summer and Winter temps. than those of other regions I'd been considering. As I much prefer heat, even if extreme, at times, to being cold, ever, this info. was certainly an important factor in my determining where to live, next! 

So, further research confirmed, for me, that I should spend a few weeks in Cádiz, to see how I liked the city. I arrived in Spring, that year - and was enchanted by the old city centre, the incredibly beautiful 'bahía' and coastline, the warmth of the inhabitants, the 'laid- back', very safe atmosphere and, crucially, the 'live' music, which could be heard everywhere! 

I chose, then, to make the move from North to South and was very content - until Winter struck, in mid- December.! Yes, it's true that the temp. stays around 12C and that this season lasts only until mid- March, BUT, what is missing from that map is the horrendous 'chill' factor caused by the extreme damp!

On late Winter evenings, here, everything outdoors, including one's clothes, should you venture out, will be drenched in 'humido', as it's termed, here! The plazas and streets of the city will appear to have suffered a rain shower, even when this is not the case - and this same 'damp' will be found in most of the ancient city centre's buildings, constructed, as they are, from thick stone, with tiled or marble entrances, stairs and floors. 

We residents claim that, in Winter, we are often warmer when out on the street, than in our apartments, although none of the bars, restaurants or shops have heating to counteract the cold! As is often discussed, on this forum, Winter heating costs can be substantial in Spain. We city dwellers, in Cádiz 'casco antiguo' don't have the choice of wood burners, so we tend to use either the bottled gas heaters or electric radiators. The problem is that neither option provides real warmth throughout our homes, as the old, uninsulated buildings, often with open central 'cores', leak heat in a fast, efficient and very costly manner!

Those Cádiz residents who prefer, and can afford, a much higher degree of comfort, often choose to live in 'Puerta Tierra', ( the 'new' part of the city), where modern high- rise apartments boast central heating ( albeit, with astronomical fuel costs)! That, however, would be an impossible move for those of us who feel the 'need' to live in this city's unique heart, with its 'Gaditano' culture, excitement and colour! If only the Winters were drier (almost all of our rain falls in these months) and much less chilly....
Almería, anyone...?

Saludos, GC.


----------



## Elyles (Aug 30, 2012)

You know, for thirty years I wanted out of Texas because of the intense heat but never left due to work. The last ten years of my career was spent in the Uinta mountains of Wyoming. Now, living in the foothills of the Pyrenees, we have fabulous weather most of the year. What you will discover here is that most of us love where we reside. It's sort of like wine. If you ask a Spaniard what the best wine in Spain is, they will tell you about a variety where they are from.


----------



## Isobella (Oct 16, 2014)

I think those gas bottle heaters cause more damp/ condensation.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Isobella said:


> I think those gas bottle heaters cause more damp/ condensation.


I have heard many people say that, but have never experienced such problems in my house after almost 9 years of using one for heating every winter. The only place we get condensation is on the inside of the bedroom windows (between the window pane and the wooden shutters) and that's because we're breathing in there. I suppose condensation could be caused if they were used in a badly ventilated room with the door closed (which is not advisable on safety grounds anyway) but our house is open plan on the ground floor where the heater is, and we had to have a ventilation grille fitted in the front door in order to get the supply contract, following an inspection by the tecnico.


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

Isobella said:


> I think those gas bottle heaters cause more damp/ condensation.


I think you may be right.

The house we have brought was owned by an old couple and they had no heating or aircon but used those gas bottle heaters and who knows what come summertime but the level of things that are rusted in the house is frankly astonishing and it's the only thing I can think of that would cause so much damp be in the air.

I think it's a combination of the gas heating, cheap fittings and no ventilation.

Sure it's humid this year but it's humid in other parts of the world all year and you don't get that.
We will be throwing the gas heater away me thinks.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

GUAPACHICA said:


> Hi - thanks for this link! It's fascinating to see how the various coasts and inland areas differ in temperature, month by month. However, I wouldn't want any 'would- be' incomer to be misled, as I was, by the 'seemingly acceptable' Winter temps. of the Costa de la Luz...LOL!
> 
> So - here's my cautionary tale: Whilst researching potential new locations, from my then home in Asturias, I'd noted that on the TV 'weather forecasts', Cádiz, and the rest of this lovely SW Spanish coastline, did seem to enjoy both higher Summer and Winter temps. than those of other regions I'd been considering. As I much prefer heat, even if extreme, at times, to being cold, ever, this info. was certainly an important factor in my determining where to live, next!
> 
> ...


Yep, for me humidity bad in the summer and bad in the winter.
I dislike that feeling in the summer that everything's a little bit damp and floppy; paper, clothes, towels... In Formentera I remember my beach stuff was never dry from one day to the next whilst here it's dry in an hour.


----------



## Brangus (May 1, 2010)

Williams2 said:


> I've come across some Expats who rent in Asturias, Cantabria and even the Bilbao area of Northern Spain in the summer months and then go back to their other rented or owned apartment in Southern Spain in the winter months.





Melissa58275 said:


> Now THAT sounds like the perfect solution to me! Though I guess I've assumed it might be too costly an option!


Hi, Melissa. If you'll be living on your own it might make sense to stay in one place year round to settle in and hopefully establish a good relationship with your neighbors and others in the community -- people who would know you and be willing to help you out in a bind.




Melissa58275 said:


> Have been in Europe (Germany, Spain, Southern France, now Sicily) since Feb. (yes legally...I have a one year freelancer visa from Germany). I've been testing my interest in an expat life and exploring to get a feel for what kind of place I'd like to live in in what I call Phase I.


How about renewing the German visa for another year until you get a stronger idea of where you want to be in Spain?


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Melissa58275 said:


> I've been somewhat surprised that few of the hotel rooms or apartments I've rented (or seen in real estate or AirBNB listings) have ceiling fans. I've spent most of my adult life in the Washington DC area, where it is hot and humid in the summer and couldn't have lived without a ceiling fan is pretty much every room. Perhaps I've just been unlucky in my choices? With electricity costs so high, you'd think hotels, for example, would definitely install fans!


Would you believe it, there is a property for long term rent in Frigiliana which has ceiling fans!

Duplex in Frigiliana (Málaga) - Edwards Estates

I have no connection whatsoever with the agency or whoever the owner may be, btw, so this is not advertising


----------

